# painting



## Smuh (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi;
If I used a paint made for cars on plywood what should I use for primer?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Smuh said:


> Hi;
> If I used a paint made for cars on plywood what should I use for primer?


I'm pretty sure Rustoleum and I think Krylon both have primers for wood or metal. That's what I have used for some boxes I made for my son. Topcoat was automotive touchup spray. Follow directions on the can. Stuff needed about 72 hours to cure before applying the topcoat.


----------



## Smuh (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank-you


----------

